# الأعتداء على كاهن قبطي فى صعيد مصر



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رجال الدين المسيحي أكباش فداء لعيد الأضحى فى مصر!.. وتتواصل الأحداث الطائفية فى نجع حمادي فى ثوبها الجديد..

كتبها رأفت ســمير وصبحي مقاريوس 

حدث اليوم الخميس الموافق19/11/2009 أثناء عودة راعى كنيسة الملاك والأبناء شنودة بقرية الخوالد مركز أبو طشت القس / بنيامين نصحي قليد وذلك أثناء عودة من الكنيسة الى دارة بالقلاعية بسيارته و رقم 22559 ملاكي قنا بيضاء وبصحبته الشماس / مرتضى  جابر رزق الله البالغ من العمر 32 عام وعلى غير انتظار أوقفوا السيارة مجموعة من الشباب حاملين عصى وأسلحة بيضاء ونارية وبدون رحمة أو احترام الى رجل الدين هجموا بطريقة وحشية كذائب يمزقون حملا وتوالت الضربات دون رحمة بالهتافات اقتلوه اقتلوه هذا الكافر

وحاول الاستغاثة بعربة الشرطة الواقفة بجوار هذا الجمع الغفير لانقاذة  ولم يستجيبوا لنداؤة وتلاشى الضربات عنة وهذا يعتبر تراخى أمنى وتشجيع لإعمال الإرهاب ضد الأقباط

وحاول القس الرجوع الى الخلف بسيارته وإذ بسيارة تصدت له من الخلف لعدم هروبه  وتوالت الضربات أكثر من الأول حيث قام الشماس مرتضى كساتر يتلقى الضربات الشديدة عوضا عن القس وتعالت الصرخات الله واكبر الله واكبر سوف تقضى على الكفرة

ثم بعد ذلك حدث مالم يحمد عقباه بعد أن تفاوضوا على إحراق العربة تراجعوا وانهالوا بتكسير العربة مما أدى الى إتلاف العربة إتلاف كامل

وبمعجزه سمائية الهمتة السماء الى منفذ يهرب منة بأقصى سرعة  وتوجه الى اقرب مستشفى لا نقاذ نفسه والشماس الغارق فى دماؤه  الى مستشفى أبو طشت مركز نجع حمادي لعمل الإسعافات ألازمة لوقف النزيف من الشماس وقداسته

وبعد إسعافهم جاء فى التقرير الطبي للقس كدمات شديدة متفرقة بالجسد وأما الشماس كدمات شديدة بالجسد متفرقة وقطع بفروه الرأس 10 سم  وأجريت له 7سبعة غرز فى الرأس ومتواجد ألان فى المستشفى

ومن الحالات المماثلة التي تواجدت بالمستشفى سائق عربة شوفرلية لنقل الكوكاكولا وتم إيقافه وكان معه تباع مسلم واخذوا السائق القبطي وتم التعدي علية بالضرب المبرح وتمت سرقته  بالإكراه واخذوا التليفون المحمول وما يحمل من نقود خاصة بالشركة وأرادوا خطفة داخل الزراعات لولا توسل التباع المسلم وتقبل ايادى الارهابين لكي يتركوه على قيد الحياة  0000ومازال متواجد بالمستشفى وحدث حالات مماثلة  للأقباط قبل وبع هذا الحادث ولم يستدل عليهم

وذلك الحدث المخجل والمؤسف والمتكرر على مستوى أنحاء الجمهورية ما سببه نتساءل (حدث فردى من شاب مسيحي اتهم بالتعدي على طفلة مسلمة )

هل هذا الحدث الفردي الذي لا يتكرر كثيرا تقوم هذه الضجة الكبرى ويروح ضحيها أبرياء ومن العجيب التعدي على رجال الدين المسيحي

الى متى تنطفئ نار الفتنة التي تهمد ساعات وتزداد اشتعال أسابيع  ذلك فى بلد الأمن والأمان ((مصــــــــــر )) ونريد ترجمة صحيحة للحكمة القائلة(ادخلوها بسلام امنين ) لمن يكون هذا الأمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وإذا كان العنصر المساعد هي الجهات الأمنية فلمن الشكوى لحماية  أقباط مصر وان هذا أسلوب عنصري طائفي مسعور لتهجير أقباط مصر من ديارهم وممتلكاتهم ودور عبادتهم نحن فى انتظار الى أين يذهب أقباط مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟ يارجل العدالة وحامى القانون سيادة وزيـــــــــر الداخلية وهل سيادة رئيس مصـــر مبـــارك يعلم ما يحدث لرعيته

وان كان حدث فردى كهذا صدر من شخص شاذ يعذب ويضطهد ألاف الأقباط

رغم حدوث مئات الأعمال الشائنة والمخجلة لهتك الإعراض الفعلية وخطف البنات وإحراق الكنائس وحرق الأديرة والتنكيل بالرهبان

وإبادة قرى كاملة لم نرى مسلما واحدا قام بهذه الأعمال إدانة القانون وأخرجت له شهادة معاملة أطفال

لو حدث ذلك الى رجل دين مـسلم من قبــطي  ماذا كان يــحدث الى أقبـاط مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أين ذهبت الشعارات الوطنية كنسيج واحد ونشرب من نيـــل واحد وحق الجوار....... إلخ


تاريخ نشر الخبر : 19/11/2009

http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=27273*


----------



## antonius (21 نوفمبر 2009)

يا جماعة ما الحل؟؟
ما الذي يلجم هذه الكلاب السائبة؟؟
شخصياً..وانا لست مصري..ارى ان الحل الوحيد لهذه القذارة المتصاعدة يوما بعد يوم...هو تدخل خارجي قوي يفرض على الحكومة ان تلم قذارات المسلمين في مكب نفايات كبير وتقبرهم حيث لا مخرج لكي تعود مصر بلداً للحضارة! فاما حكومة تحمي الاقباط وتلجم كل عاوي مجذم مصاب بداء الاسلام المتطرف...او مصر لن تهدأ ومتجهة نحو هاوية الله اعلم بمصيرها صدقوني!!


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*اعتقد ان التركيبة البربربيه المحمديه وبمشاركة الامن المصرى سبب رئيسى*
*فيما يحدث لنا نحن المصريين الاقباط فى ام المحروسة*​


----------



## zezza (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اهى الاحداث الوحشية دى هى اللى بدخلى الواحد يلعن و يسب فى البلد 
حرام اوى يبقى احنا الاقباط بنحب بلدنا و نشوف منها كل ده 

رحمتك يا رب


----------



## man4truth (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا جماعه الطريق الوحيد لانقاذ بلدنا الحبيبه مصر هو اقناع المسلميين المتعقليين بان الاسلام ليس دين 
فبذلك تتغير العقول والأخلاق الهمجيه المحمديه ويعود المصريون الى ما كانوا عليه من حضاره قبل الهمجيه الاسلاميه
ويتم الاقناع بالمحبه 
وهذا ما يفعله القمص العلامه زكريا بطرس ومن يمشى على نهجه من أبطال الكلمه فى فضح دين الشيطان المحمدى
ان الطريق الوحيد هو المحبه لكل المسلميين والعمل على كشف قناع الإسلام الشيطانى
مع العمل على جعل الأقباط جميعاً فئه نشيطه قويه لها صوت فى المجتمع المصرى
يكون لينا صوت ووزن فى الانتخابات وفى المجتمع وفى الأنشطه وفى الجمعيات وفى البرلمان وفى الحكومه
لا نسكت على الأضطهاد ولا على سلب الحقوق 
نستمر فى المطالبه بحقوقنا حتى ولو لا نظن اننا سوف نأخذها يوماً
انا أقول اننا يجب اننا نستيقظ لرد حقوقنا
لا خوف
لا خوف
لا خوف
المسلميين ينكلون بنا بقدر ما يستطيعون فلذلك لا نخاف منهم ونوضح لهم فساد دينهم
انه الوقت الذى يجب ان نعمل فيه بكل جهد لكى نرد بلادنا المحبوبه مصر​*


----------



## ميرنا (22 نوفمبر 2009)

عمار يا ام الدنيا متبقاش مصر يجماعة حكومتنا دى سكر تصدقو يستاهلو اللى الجزاير عملوه فيهم ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*متى ستعلن الكنيسة القبطية وثنية الإسلام ؟

حينئذ, وحينئذ فقط, سيتدخل الرب لحماية أولاده

فهل نحن الآن أولادة ونحن نهينه بالأعتراف بالإسلام كديانة سمائية ؟​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للخبر

لا تعليق

الرب يرحمنا

*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2009)

انا قولتها قبل كده

مصر مش فاضية هتعمل اية ولا ايه

عايزة تخلص موضوع الجزاير بسرعة عشان تخش على الاقباط

وفعلا ده اللى حصلا انتهت الروح الجماعية الوطنية الحلوة

ورجعت ريما لعادتها القديمة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مش القصة قصة جزائر ومصر

دي قصة برابرة اسلام

اسألونا عن الطرق اللي وقفناهم بيها بلبنان

لو خطفوا مسيحي نخطف عشرة
مع انه مناهض لتعاليمنا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*John 16:2 سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً ِللهِ. *
 
*Matt 10:28 *​​​*وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ. *​
 
*Matt 10:22 **وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ. *​
​*Rev 21:7 *​​*مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا.* ​


*طلب صلاة لكى ما يرفع عنا الله هذة الضيقة*
*او يعطينا القدرة على الصبر والغلبة الى النهاية*

*متى تأتى يا يسوع على السحابة وحولك جيش الملائكة لتدين وتفرق بين الحنطة والزوان*​*Gen 49:18 *​​​لِخَلاَصِكَ انْتَظَرْتُ يَا رَبُّ. ​
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا من بلاويهم 
يستاهلوا الى الجزاير عملاه فيهم 
مطلعين عنينا بيقولوا علينا اجانب ومصر بتاعتهم من امتى دول شوية جهلاة جاين من شبه الجزيرة 
وهو لو فى رئيس جمهورية محترم نفسه ويوقف المهزلة دى انما هو اول واحد بيعمل كدة فينا اعد وعمال ينهب ويسرق مستولى على فلوس الغلابة وحاططها فى بطنه والمفروض ماسموش مبارك ده اسمه ملعون مين الى باركه ونهايته معروفة زى السادات بالظبط 
لان من اخذ بالسيف بالسيف يؤخذ

معلش سمحونى انفعلت بس دى بلدى نفسى تنضف من اتباع محمد الى عملين زى الوباء​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*نعم, ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> عمار يا ام الدنيا متبقاش مصر يجماعة حكومتنا دى سكر تصدقو يستاهلو اللى الجزاير عملوه فيهم ​



*صدقينى يامرنا  دة رأى أنا كمان
كان لازم حد يدوأهم الظلم يمكن يحسوا
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مش القصة قصة جزائر ومصر
> 
> دي قصة برابرة اسلام
> 
> ...



*إنتو عندكم رئيس البلد مسيحى والحكومة أغلبها مسيحيين
إنما فى مصر رئيس مسلم وحكومة مسلمة متعصبة
عشان كدة إحنا مغلوبين على أمرنا 
مفيش غير الصلاة
صلوا من أجلنا عشان ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*جينيناة نمنوتي بنسوتير 
ارحمنا يا اللة مخلصنا 

قم يا سيدي الرب وخذ حق اولادك 

اخبار يدمي لها القلب  

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------

